# God has a funny sense of humor!



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

one of my young male guppies is getting his colors. His body is blackish, his tail is blue and his little lips are bright orange.
his dad was orange all over and mom was a blue/black
mousey


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, he sounds really beautiful.
That's the good thing about guppie fry, you can never know how colourful they're gonna get!!! 

Congratulations, and i'd love to see pics!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds good, make sure you have more females than males though !!!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

all the girls are in one tank, all the boys in another!
i really like guppies but unfortunately I either have too many or not enough. Since they are all born around the same time They all age at the same rate. i do not have the heart to let the babes get eaten so when i breed a pair I get overrun.
mousey


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

no I don't name my fish. there are too many.


----------

